# TACC Gripes



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

As I've been frustrated with TACC in 5.15, I'm wondering - would it be possible for Tesla to offer regular cruise control (non-radar) while driving without autosteer, and only enable TACC when using autosteer?

The phantom braking (or even braking caused by something, like someone pulling out in front of me) is giving me motion sickness lots of the time, and I end up turning TACC off. I like to use cruise control to stop me from speeding. If I'm manually controlling speed, I have a heavy foot.

On the highway, I have no issues with TACC and I engage autopilot all the time. But on regular roads, I'd like to be able to use cruise control without the car thinking it can drive better than me.

Thoughts?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Are you in the habit of using the bug report feature when you encounter fantom braking? Not sure if it geotags the location but it's worth a try... I've submitted them a couple of times but lately I haven't experienced the braking problem.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Are you in the habit of using the bug report feature when you encounter fantom braking? Not sure if it geotags the location but it's worth a try... I've submitted them a couple of times but lately I haven't experienced the braking problem.


Agreed. I reported phantom braking events on my regular commute when I first got the car. It's been a long time since I've experienced phantom braking. I had assumed that autopilot in general was getting better, but perhaps they actually pay special attention to fixing the specific areas that are reported as having issues.


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

I never thought of submitting them as bugs but can do so. Do you guys do it right after the phantom braking (i.e., while driving), or when you get where you're going?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Jason Krellner said:


> I never thought of submitting them as bugs but can do so. Do you guys do it right after the phantom braking (i.e., while driving), or when you get where you're going?


Right after it happens.

Hold down the right thumbwheel, wait a second for the car to have the microphone ready, then say "Report Autopilot hit brakes hard for no reason". You can say either "bug report" or just "report". Don't pause or wait after saying "report". You only have a few seconds to complete your sentence before you get cut off, so make it short and simple. You should see an acknowledgement on your screen that says something like "Thanks for your feedback".


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

Awesome, will do this next time. Thank you!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

@Jason Krellner have you tinkered with cruise follow settings? It's very rare that I get phantom breaking outside of Navigate on Autopilot making a mistake on navigation.


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

I have... this has only really started happening since 5.15 (and I've been a heavy user from the start - because of my problem with speeding). This new issue occurs only when autosteer is not engaged, and it usually happens while approaching an intersection (even though there's a green light and no one is in front of me). Has also happened without an intersection.

I'm also disappointed generally with how touchy it is - for example, if I am southbound, and a northbound car turns left (which causes them to drive through my lane), the car will brake HARD even if there's PLENTY of room for the car to remain traveling at its current speed. I know they program it to be ultra safe, but it's pretty disappointing when I wouldn't have even thought to brake. Sometimes, if I'm paying very good attention, I'll take over the pedal when this happens, and then return control to the car when it's over - but I don't always react quickly enough and by then the car has already acted.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Jason Krellner said:


> if I am southbound, and a northbound car turns left (which causes them to drive through my lane), the car will brake HARD even if there's PLENTY of room for the car to remain traveling at its current speed.


Yep, I have that happen too. Hopefully Tesla will adjust this behavior at some point. But if you can start anticipating it, you can override the braking by pressing the accelerator.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Jason Krellner said:


> Sometimes, if I'm paying very good attention, I'll take over the pedal when this happens, and then return control to the car when it's over - but I don't always react quickly enough and by then the car has already acted.


Regrettably, that sounds as if you turned it off, then you may not be able to react to those same situations.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Mine has behaved so badly - in my opinion- seems 5.15 update, Tesla wants to see the car this Friday. I would like a way to un-smarted cruise control when it is phantom braking all over the place..


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Regrettably, that sounds as if you turned it off, then you may not be able to react to those same situations.


WHAT??!?!?!


----------

